# Whizzed frame serial numbers



## Schwinn lover (May 27, 2018)

Is there a serial number reference for Whizzer made frames?

My friend Ron says he has a whizzer frame  that has factory dimpled where the belt flows by the rear chain  stays. 

So my question is,,, do I use the regular reference guide for the serial numbers?  Still waiting on him to send pics with the number. 

Thanks, Roger


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 28, 2018)

Ok,  the number he has is E85465 stamped under the crank bottom bracket.  He said it is a cantilever frame with chain stays factory dimples. What year is it?


Thanks, Roger


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2018)

I don't see that number on the 1948 list. That high number goes up to six digits with a 0 preceding the 8.


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 31, 2018)

Ok thanks,,,,  I'll try to get a pic of it next week he left for vacation


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 6, 2018)

Here are a few pics of the frame


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 6, 2018)

Almost forgot the chain stays where shows dimpled


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2018)

I would assume that serial number is in the middle of this 1948 mess. 

09/29 ------------------ E070836 ---------------- E077505 
10/02 ------------------ E077506 ---------------- E083213
 10/05 ------------------ 11973 ------------- 12173 -  (WZ)
 10/05 ------------------ 1  ---------------- 160 -  (24" S-10)
 10/07 ------------------ E088017 ---------------- E089140


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 7, 2018)

Yeah !? Guess so. By the looks of the inside bottom bracket appears to have Maroon color,

Any idea of the value ?


----------

